# 2nd Annual Online Pumpkin Carving Contest



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

This sounds fun!


----------



## Alleydweller (Jan 18, 2013)

Great Idea - entry will be coming.


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

We do have some pretty awesome seeds to offer, and no one has entered the contest yet so your chances are good! You can paint, decorate or carve a pumpkin to enter. Prizes include any 6 packs of seeds you want, including our "Eyeball Plant" and "Garden Peach" tomato that is a fuzzy tomato! Along with Spider Flowers, Broom Corn to make your own Witch's Broom, Blackberry Lilies, Bloody Dock, and tons more flowers, veggies, and herbs. We specialize in tomatoes so we have TONS to choose from!  

Pictured is one of my favorites, the eyeball plant! Chewing the leaves numbs your mouth. Spilanthol, a chemical with effective local anesthetic action has been identified in the plant. This action works surprisingly fast. If you have a toothache and rub a leaf on the gum area of the toothache, the area tingles and then goes numb within a few seconds.


----------

